# Gekonidae



## Red-Ink (Dec 9, 2013)

_Diplodactylus conspicillatus





Strophurus ciliaris aberrans





Lucasium damaeum





Lucasium stenodactylum





Saltuarius cornutus





Carphodactylus laevis






_and a _Pygopodidae

Pygopus nigriceps







_


----------



## Rocket (Dec 9, 2013)

Nice photos but you don't actually have any of a representative of the family Gekkonidae. 

The _D. conspicillatus_, _L. damaeum_, _L. stenodactylum_ and _S. ciliaris_ are part of the Diplodactylidae, the _C. laevis_ and _S. cornutus_ are part of the Carphodactylidae and the _P. nigriceps_ is from the Pygopodidae.


----------



## saximus (Dec 9, 2013)

Rocket said:


> Nice photos but you don't actually have any of a representative of the family Gekkonidae.
> 
> The _D. conspicillatus_, _L. damaeum_, _L. stenodactylum_ and _S. ciliaris_ are part of the Diplodactylidae, the _C. laevis_ and _S. cornutus_ are part of the Carphodactylidae and the _P. nigriceps_ is from the Pygopodidae.



AROD disagrees...

http://www.arod.com.au/arod/reptilia/Squamata/Gekkonidae


----------



## Rocket (Dec 9, 2013)

saximus said:


> AROD disagrees...
> 
> AROD > Reptiles / Squamata / Gekkonidae | AROD.com.au



AROD is wrong.


----------



## Rlpreston (Dec 9, 2013)

Rocket said:


> AROD is wrong.



Hmmmm, interesting rebuttal.....
Care to elaborate?


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 9, 2013)

That is a rynchoedura species, not a lucasium damaeum.

- - - Updated - - -



Rlpreston said:


> Hmmmm, interesting rebuttal.....
> Care to elaborate?



AROD has just lumped all the geckos into the same category
gekkonidae includes christinus, cyrtodactylus, gehyra, heteronotia and nactus (lepidodactylus and hemidactylus aswell if you want to count them)


nice finds


----------



## Scaleyfoot (Dec 9, 2013)

They're some pretty Geckos  Not a Gecko fan myself though.


----------



## butters (Dec 9, 2013)

Richoman is right


----------



## Rlpreston (Dec 9, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> That is a rynchoedura species, not a lucasium damaeum.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply! 
Just read it as a quote and realised how sarcastic it sounded... Was genuinely interested


----------

